# Daily Price Patterns



## Lucstar (17 October 2004)

Do you guys notice any price patterns in daily movements? In other words, what time of the day is best to stock up on stocks. I have been told during 12-1pm is a good time to buy, simply becuase of the lunch time break, which lighten things up for a bit. Whats ur opinions?


----------



## crashy (17 October 2004)

I doubt there is any particular time when it is better to buy, however it is well known that the amateurs set the open, and the pros set the close. So if you see a rally in the last 10 mins, there is a good chance the stock will run the following day. Insiders often position themselves during this period.

Charting using a 10 day timeframe with 15 min candles will give you a much clearer indication of short term moves to trade.


----------



## Lucstar (17 October 2004)

Hmmm, thats very interesting. Could you or someone please elaborate on that. Please dont get me wrong. You really sparked the light bulb on for me but i just need a bit for explanation. Thanks


----------



## still_in_school (17 October 2004)

crashy said:
			
		

> I doubt there is any particular time when it is better to buy, however it is well known that the amateurs set the open, and the pros set the close. So if you see a rally in the last 10 mins, there is a good chance the stock will run the following day. Insiders often position themselves during this period.
> 
> Charting using a 10 day timeframe with 15 min candles will give you a much clearer indication of short term moves to trade.




Hi Crashy,

on a daily intraday chart, i prefer to use 2 min candlestick time frame, between 10am - 10.30am, and for the last 10 mins of trading as well. 

depending on the stock afterwards, usually a 10 min candlestick time frame, with a 30 min candlestick time frame, refreshed imediately to confirm, new entrying trading positions, plus some, only very few technical/momentum indicators, to further, enter and position into intraday positions.

though, the trading style you mentioned, 10 days and 15min candle stick time frame, is something id like to try out tomorrow... it just seems to make a smaller picture, to have a bigger clearer sense.

Cheers,
sis

********

Hi Lucstar,

but as for best time to enter stocks...i simply like to set sms alerts, of particular stocks, mainly on price movement and on news, such as reports or headlines... or even still, just ask the broker, to call you up when the stock looks like it will hit your entry, or what the price could be at that particular time of day.

Cheers,
sis


----------



## phoenixrising (17 October 2004)

Crashy,SIS,

Can I ask what software you use

Thanks

Cheers


----------



## still_in_school (18 October 2004)

Hi Phoenixrising,

for both intraday charting  (and trading online), i use a software called WEBiress from  e*trade, though i prefer to use the PowerE*Trade platform, from their site.

Cheers,
sis


----------



## phoenixrising (18 October 2004)

Thanks SIS


----------



## Jett_Star (20 October 2004)

Hey thanks guys, this is very, very useful information.


----------

